# Is my goat too skinny?



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I have 2 goats, born out of quads. One was always the largest and built really strong. The other was probably the second largest. They are around 4 months now. One of them looks a lot skinnier than the other. Not in his stomach, he still has a good belly, and he's a good size, and I don't see ribs or anything. But I can see and feel his spine more than I can on my other goat. Overall he just seems less muscular. Is this normal to vary from goat to goat? I will weigh them when I get a chance and update. If anybody can post some Nigerian dwarf pictures of your own for reference that would help a lot too.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

A few thoughts:
You may consider getting a fecal done on them both to be sure they don't have worms or coccidiosis. Also, some lines tend to look different, and mature differently. Are these two siblings? If you could post photos of the one you're concerned about, we may be able to give you a more exact answer. I hope this helps! P.S. Nigerian Dwarf goats are the best, aren't they?


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Please post of photo of the doe you are concerned abt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A pic would help.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

This is the best photo to show him that I could get!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks normal to me. Doesn't seem to be sunk in looking.
I have twin Doelings born March 14, one is built slim like that and the other is short and stocky. Slim one is probably 4 inches taller than the stocky one and they feel like they are close in weight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you get a side view? Also a pic of the other one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

From that view, looks just fine.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I weighed my goats today, and the two born March 14 weigh 21 pounds each.
Wether born February 16 weighs 27 pounds.
Didn't get pictures it started raining:7up:.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have they been tested for coccidia?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I have 2 goats, born out of quads. One was always the largest and built really strong. The other was probably the second largest. They are around 4 months now. One of them looks a lot skinnier than the other. Not in his stomach, he still has a good belly, and he's a good size, and I don't see ribs or anything. But I can see and feel his spine more than I can on my other goat. Overall he just seems less muscular. Is this normal to vary from goat to goat? I will weigh them when I get a chance and update. If anybody can post some Nigerian dwarf pictures of your own for reference that would help a lot too.


 Two black are the twins born March 14.
Camel color born February 16.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Have they been tested for coccidia?


Mine not since about 2 weeks old. I need to do that with our whole "little" herd.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Coccidia can stunt their growth. That can be your only sign they have coccidia.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

They were tested and treated for coccidia. We are about to do another fecal to make sure the treatment worked.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

One I was concerned about (right) 
His brother (left) 
Honestly, just over the past few days, his weight looks a lot better, and his eyelids too. I gave him some herbs from FirMeadow....

He is still probably always gonna be smaller than the other one, as the other was born the biggest and strongest of the bunch. But they both seem healthy, have soft coats, and are relatively similar in size, and remember they aren't even near being full grown!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> One I was concerned about (right)
> His brother (left)
> Honestly, just over the past few days, his weight looks a lot better, and his eyelids too. I gave him some herbs from FirMeadow....
> 
> ...


I should mention, this was after eating for both goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look good.


----------



## Nubian goats (Jul 9, 2018)

I think he is in nice condition


----------

